
Tell HN: Three Day Window to Apply to Be an Air Traffic Controller in the US - RandomBacon
I imagine that many people here would have what it takes.<p>A day or two ago there was a thread about Air Traffic Control.<p>The FAA hires about once a year. This bid is only open for 3 days.<p>This is for American citizens only, 30 years old or under.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.usajobs.gov&#x2F;GetJob&#x2F;ViewDetails&#x2F;557605800
======
gshdg
The age restriction is interesting. How is that legal?

